# The Crazy Gambler



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

In this one the object is to light the match and cut the card in a single shot. To add to the difficulty the card/match are spinning and swaying never in the same spot on a revolution. The card is being held in the horizontal plane. I don't believe this shot has ever been done . Check it out.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Very nice shooting treefork!


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

unstoppable!

Congratulations Treefork.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

wut :woot: ...magic ... thats some serious shot.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

*clap*clap*clap*clap*clap*


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Alien, Alien, Alien!!!! Sent to torment us!!!!

Way to go, TF !!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Excellent! There isn't much left to do after you cut a card and light a match with the same shot!

So, now... Will there be a new badge category for cutting a card and lighting a match with one shot -- the Card Burner badge?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Lacumo said:


> Excellent! There isn't much left to do after you cut a card and light a match with the same shot!
> 
> So, now... Will there be a new badge category for cutting a card and lighting a match with one shot -- the Card Burner badge?


There is such a badge. It is called "the gambler", and a few folks have it.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Treefork, my friend....that was some top notch shooting before the successful shot. Congrats!!! :bowdown: :bowdown:

You weren't kidding when you said you had ideas for another shot.

There is quickly becoming no limits to what you can do.

Keep raising the bar and keep after it.

Todd


----------



## One Shot-Corey (Nov 17, 2012)

holly dang i would never of thought some of the stuff u guys do would of been possible i can barely hit a can at 10 m i have a long way to go congrats treefork i hope to be able to shoot like that some day


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

So you can light a match and split a card thats spinning...
Yet i'm still to get a clean cut? :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Man Marty, you are just nailing everything!!!!! That is one tough shot.You gonna be something to deal with at the shoot!!!!!!!!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

WoW! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: Amazing shot!
Way To Go! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:
You are the MAN! :bowdown:

Congrautlations!!!!


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Charles said:


> Lacumo said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent! There isn't much left to do after you cut a card and light a match with the same shot!
> ...


Wow--my ignorance again speaks for itself! My shooting is still at a level where I'm happy when I don't hit the fork or my hand and hitting the face of a card is a major event, so I haven't researched the SSF shooting badges yet. Maybe in my next life (?)...


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice shooting!!


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Lacumo said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > Lacumo said:
> ...


Your next life as a squirrel.

Sure


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Lacumo said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > Lacumo said:
> ...


Many of the badges are not as challenging as the gambler. With some practice, I am sure you will surprise yourself at how good you can get. Just resolve to put in a little time shooting every day, and before long you too will be collecting badges.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you for the kind words guys. I really got my inspiration from Bill Hays. I really enjoy the feeling of a good shot. It's hard to put into words. Every thing is right at that split second. The body is doing exactly what the brain is calling for. Shooting has really been a growing experience. Every body should shoot. I have a lot to learn and master yet. I have bad days and moments of shooting. I never give up. I walk away, regroup and come back. When I miss see it as a slight error that needs correction. This video illustrates that. I knew I would get it so I kept rolling. I think I may try this with a blow gun. May be tough to get a light and cut simultaneously but I'm seeing the possibilities.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's just nuts!


----------

